# 4' T8 4100K look like 3500K??



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I was replacing 4' T8 tubes in a store. When I got there, all the working bulbs looked like 3500K through the diffusers. There was no checkerboard pattern like you see when you mix the color temperatures.

I started removing bulbs and found there was a mix of 3500K and 4100k.
The store manager told me to replace all dead bulbs with 4100K.
For each fixture that had a dead bulb, I replaced both bulbs so I'm not sure that any of the 4100K bulbs were working.

When I was done, it looked real checker boardy.

Do 4100K bulbs yellow as they age so that they appear as 3500K?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

all flourescents dim with age. as in matching in color, havent seen it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

35 and 41 are what they start out life as. Add a little time, and varying brands, and they can be about anything a couple years later. That's why Moses wrote to us on stone tablets about group relamping.


----------

